# Wrapping rolled up t-shirts with a self adhesive band



## go4christ (Jul 10, 2009)

My customer wants their shirts rolled up and wrapped with paper band that has the shirt size and some marketing material on it. Does anyone know what this is called and where I can find these bands? They're self-adhesive and approximately 4"X15" in size. Can't find anything on these ANYWHERE on this! thanks so much!


----------

